# ebay help please



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I bourght this bundle of clothes on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=320310099424
Picked them up and paid cash
I Look thru them and a number of items have small marks on them, one has what looks like paint on the hood- no marks mentioned in the description, plus quite a few of the items are newborn size which are no good to me as I was buying a 0-3 bundle as thats what size DD2 is. the person selling as over 300 feedbacks all positive. I know I should get in touch but not quite sure what to do.

/links


----------



## PoppyD (Nov 20, 2006)

A shame you have had a bad Ebay experience and I don't know where you stand legally given the fact you collected in person and paid cash as obviously you cannot now rely on Paypal to sort things for you which is why personally I never make a payment other than by Paypal - you can do this even when collecting goods in person and it does then give you the protection. I'm afraid my opinion is that you should have checked you were happy with all the items before handing over your cash and taking them away but it may be worth you contacting the seller and seeing what they say. You may be able to get some assistance from Ebay if the items are greatly different from the description? Otherwise I think all you can do is leave appropriate feedback and chalk it down to experience.

Hope somebody can offer other advice which would enable you to recoup some of your losses?

Love your photos and congrats on your new arrival.

Love
Karen
x x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Clare

Do the items you have relate to the list of items they posted down in their add? if so i would send them a email and explain about the age thing 1st and then the marks!

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm not that bothered about getting some money back as there are items I will use, I don't normally do the cash payment but didn't have enough in Paypal and for some reason having fun taking money from my card to Paypal to pay for things.
Yeah the newborn things are listed/photoed so not "thrown in" as extras.  
Guess I'm just not sure how to word the e-mail, I kind of just want them to know I was mis lead by the description about the sizing and the marks.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

If it was a bundle listed as 0-3 months then i think newborn items will be covered in this as 0 months is the same as newborn. If the items were not as described i'd firstly contact the seller and if no appropriate response is made i'd complain to ebay under 'items received not as listed or described' and leave -ve feedback stating this too. Not nice when you get ripped off in that way, just a shame you didn't pay with paypal hun as you would have had a chance at getting something back.


----------

